# Has anyone figured out a way to cover a wading pool?



## loraxc (Aug 14, 2003)

Wasn't sure where to post this one, but figured toddlers might be good.

It's about to be hot where we live.







I have a 5yo and a 1yo. It's very nice to be able to sit in the wading pool and cool off...but if I leave a full pool out it gets leaves and junk and mosquito larvae in the water. It's also not very safe. I hate dumping out and wasting all that water, though.

So, has anyone come up with a way to cover a wading pool? I was thinking a giant circle of plywood?? Could they cut that at Home Depot? Or...something involving a tarp and bungee cords?


----------



## chattyprincess (Feb 24, 2009)

Last year for our pool I bought a small tarp and large bungee cords and would put the tarp over the top of the pool and secure it around with the bungee cords. It really worked out well! Good luck!


----------



## RosesToys (May 21, 2005)

ooh, the tarp and bungee cords sounds good. We have a soft-sided pool though - I wonder if you can make it work?

Also, there have been studies that the water in baby pools can get rather disgusting AND unsafe if left around. I don't know how long it would have to be left out - I imagine it varies depending on conditions, weather, etc. We sometimes leafe the baby pool out overnight, but we almost always pitch the second day just to be safe.

I'll have to see what we can come up with for a cover. I hate to waste all of that water!


----------



## Julia'sMom (Mar 12, 2007)

We've only left it out for one night, because too much more and it kills the grass underneath. However, we put a small table from our patio set in the middle of the pool and then used a cirular vinyl table cloth to cover the pool. The table was to keep the cloth from sinking in the middle of the pool. I too wish they had covers, like the sandbox covers.


----------



## Unconventional1 (Apr 3, 2006)

How about watering your gardens/flowers/trees with the water?


----------



## chattyprincess (Feb 24, 2009)

We had this pool and it is soft sided and worked wonderfully. We only left it max 2 days because I could only imagine what a festering breeding grounds it could become (slightly germaphobic!!) plus dh would freak because any longer and he was sure his precious grass would die!
http://www.amazon.com/Spring-Pool-60...652301&sr=1-14
eta, I would wash it out with vinegar and water after emptying it to sanitze.


----------



## anj7 (Jul 7, 2007)

I used a plastic tarp and bungee cords on one of our wading pools. I have since reverted to using a plastic sandbox (with a lid) for the wading pool.

I only let the water sit 1 night too. We use the water to water the garden, it takes a while to empty, but the kids do it now too.


----------



## Polliwog (Oct 29, 2006)

You need to replace the water every day. Otherwise, bacteria will start to grow.


----------



## mkmoro311 (Oct 23, 2006)

I agree, thats why you put chemicals in Regualr size pools!


----------

